# MAC - Archie's Girls color collection Feb 2013



## Janice (Feb 5, 2013)

Place all your *MAC Archie's Girls Collection* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.   


   Check out the MAC Archie's Girls collection thread for the latest spicy dish.


----------



## linotte (Feb 5, 2013)

Lip swatches on NW20:

*Betty Bright*




*Daddy's Little Girl*


----------



## lifesentropy (Feb 5, 2013)

MAC Betty Bright compared to a lot of MAC lipsticks and miscellaneous brands.​ ​ 

 ​


----------



## kimbunney (Feb 6, 2013)

All shown on NC45 

  	Girl Next Door, Betty Bright, Daddys Little Girl, Ronnie Red




  	Kiss and Don't Tell, Mall Madness





  	Caramel Sundae Quad 





  	Veronica's Blush


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 7, 2013)

Flatter Me Pearlmatte


----------

